# Electric shock feeling in ovaries?



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, has anyone ever gotten what feels like tiny electric shocks in their ovaries whilst on Clomid etc?
I have been on Clomid nearly a year, have had no other side effects, but my periods have gotten lighter and much much shorter (2/3 days)
Im getting a little worried?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Scorpy

Just letting you know incase you didn't know....you can do a search in the search bar at the top right of the page. Its useful to find threads where subjects have already been discussed before, its always better to jump on a thread that's already established as you are more likely to get replies plus when orher members search its always easier for them to read a thread full of questions and answers rather than multiple posts on the same subject, that way yours and others experiences may help others

L x


----------

